# Buoy wins Best In Show!



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Just popped in to announce that Buoy won BIS! I almost didn't make the show with car troubles and stomach troubles. Worth all the effort though!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Wow. that is really something. Congratulations!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

twenjen70 said:


> Huge Congrats!!!


CONGRATULATIONS Buoy and Jean :first: ! 

Looks like all that grooming and training paid off :flowers:.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!
Buoy is a lovely boy!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations - what an accomplishment!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great! Congratulations!  Buoy looks fantastic!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!! WooHoo!!! He looks wonderful!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to you and buoy! A really proud moment for both of you, I'm sure.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Jean


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

well done  congrats


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations, that is fantastic!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Very exciting. Was this a Toy Specialty?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Very exciting. Was this a Toy Specialty?


No,this was an All Breed show. A Great Dane won Reserve.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Big congratulations !!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Soo Soo Cool! Congratulations 
Was this UKC or AKC ?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

This was a UKC show. We have several AKC shows scheduled for the rest of the year! Plus one big UKC show at Grays Summit for the GATEWAY NATIONAL EVENT sponsored by the United Poodle Breeds Association. All my show news is posted regularly on my website.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Major major congrats!!!!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy cow! Congratulations!!!


----------

